# SBR law in GA



## GOAT.45acp (May 3, 2009)

I am looking into getting my GSG 5P a stock and I want to go the legal route of course, My question is has anyone done a SBR in GA and if so could they pleases lead me in the correct direction in getting started thanks.


----------



## Outsydlooknin75 (May 3, 2009)

OK SBR law is not just a Ga deal .... its a National law .... hence NFA ... National Firearms Act .... what you will need to so is either make a trust which will make and own your SBR .... OR do it as an individual.  

MY suggestion ... go get a copy of Quicken Will Maker, and create a revocable living trust. 

Then go to http://www.titleii.com/pdf/NewF1.pdf and print that out ... that is a copy of the Form 1 which you will need to submit to the BATFE along with a check for 200 dollars.  You will need to print out your Form 1 on a SINGLE sheet of paper ... so you will have the form on one piece of paper front and back and not just the front of two pieces of paer.

OK, once you have made your trust, filled out the form1 and sent it off to the BATFE with 200 bucks, you are not out of the woods yet, you will need to take the reciever (the upper metal part on the GSG) and have it engraved with the name of your trust and the city and state which your trust is located and is going to make the firearm.  This engraving must be in a spot where it can be seen without dissasembly of the firearm and must be to a minimum in height of 1/8th of an inch and .003 inches in depth.  

OK you now have submitted your form1, had your reciever engraved and then you WAIT, they you WAIT some more, they you WAIT even more.  Then when your Form 1 is returned to you THEN you can attach the stock.  BUT if you put the stock on PRIOR to all the above mentioned steps .... you go to jail directly to jail, you do not pass go, you do not collect 200 dollars BUT you DO get a new boyfriend named bubba.

Edit to add .... if you do not want to go the trust route then you will need to take your form 1 to the local cheif law enforcement officer and have him sign off on your form 1 and it will require 2 sets of finger prints and 2 passport photos attached to the forms.  

OH and reguardless of which direction you go in you must submit the forms in duplicate .... one of them is going to stay with the BATFE and one of them is going to get the stamp attached to it and sent back to you.  THEN you take the form to a local photocopy place and have them shrink it to 75 percent on one sheet of paper in full color .... put the original in a safe place .... keep the 3/4 color copy with the SBR at all times.


----------



## bearpugh (May 4, 2009)

see, nothing to it.


----------



## BookHound (May 4, 2009)

If submitting a Form 1, you will need TWO copies.  ATF will keep one and send one back to you with the stamp.  You will also need two copies of the Certification of Compliance (citizenship) form.  You can also get that on titleii.com.

Height of the lettering on the engraving needs to be 1/16" tall, not 1/8" as "outsidelookinin" stated.

For an individual you'll need fingerprint cards done, passport photos and CLEO (Cheif Law Enforcement Officer) signature.


The "packet" to ATF looks like this::

For a Trust:

Form 1 (double sided, ink signed; no CLEO signature required; no photo needed)
Form 1 (double sided, ink signed; no CLEO signature required; no photo needed)
Cert. Form (no need to print back side; ink signed)
Cert. Form (no need to print back side; ink signed)
Copy of notarized Declaration of Trust including the Schedule A (only ONE copy needed; you will NOT get this back)
$200 check (or MO) made payable to BATFE (write the serial number of the item on the check!)


For an Individual:

Form 1 (double sided, ink signed; signed by CLEO; passport photo attached)
Form 1 (double sided, ink signed; signed by CLEO; passport photo attached)
Cert. Form (no need to print back side; ink signed)
Cert. Form (no need to print back side; ink signed)
Fingerprint card
Fingerprint card
$200 check (or MO) made payable to BATFE (write the serial number of the item on the check!)

The fingerprint cards need the ORI to state:

"WVATF0800
ATF-NFA Branch
Martinsburg, WV"

Just order the cards from the ATF.  Won't cost you anything.

In box "H" of the Form 1 you'll indicate the information you will have engraved on the receiver.  ATF recently changed their opinion on abbreviations for Trust names.  Their opinion now is that you can't abbreviate the Trust name.  So, enjoy engraving that long Trust name on the receiver.    You can still abbreviate the state.

Mark


----------



## GOAT.45acp (May 6, 2009)

*Wow just ... WOW*

I think I will pass on that for now thanks for all the great help


----------



## BookHound (May 6, 2009)

If you decide you would rather buy a factory SBR we got a very limited supply of factory complete Sabre SBRed rifles in just yesterday.  They will go fast.  I also think Clyde Armory has some Colt SBR rifles.  Buying a factory SBR from a dealer will save you a lot of the headache (no engraving, dealer does all paperwork, etc.).

Take care.

Mark


----------



## deermeat270 (Dec 17, 2009)

Im going to do an SBR for a Krink M96.....It looks to be a real pain in the butt.  

Does anyone have any suggestions for an engraver?


----------



## wwboater (Dec 20, 2009)

Orion Arms.........


----------

